# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Realizmi ne letersine evropiane

## Tentim

Fjala realizem rrjedh nga fjala latine  realis-(reale). Termi realizem ne letersi ka kuptimin e metodes  letrare, shkolles letrare, drejtimit dhe doktrines letrare, pra eshte nje formacion i ri stilistik.

Tani shkrimtari realist ne vepren e tij  nuk pershkruan ndjenjat e veta as per te bukuren e as per te shemtuaren, as per te miren e as per te keqen- por vetem per realen (te verteten).

Realizmi si drejtim letrar, si epoke letrare u paraqit ne gjysmen e II te shek XIX (ne france) dhe zgjati  deri ne vitet 60-70  te shek XIX.

U paraqit ne fillim ne shtetet ku kundertheniet shoqerore ishin me te theksuara prandaj atje u paraqit me fuqishem, (France, Angli, Rusi), kurse ne shtetet te cilat ende kishin nevoje per unitet kombetar u paraqit me dobet,(Gjermani, Itali, Shqiperi, dhe shtetet tjera te europes), sepse keta shtete akoma nuk ishin pergatitur per te ber kritik shoqerore.

Realizmi ne letersine europiane paraqitet apo zhvillohet ne 3 faza:

    * REALIZMI I HERSHEM

Kjo faze karakterizohet me fabulen dhe komentin moralizues. Perfaqesues te kesaj faze jane: Balzaku(France), Carls Dikens (Angli), Gogoli(Rusi).

    * REALIZMI I ZHVILLUAR

Kjo faze merr hov pas revolucionit francez (1848). Tani personazhi kryesor u paraqit si determinues i marredhenieve shoqerore. Perfaqesues kryesor jane: G.Flober, Ivan Turgeniev, Gon Carov etj.

    * REALIZMI I  LARTE

Realizmi i larte paralajmeron shthurjen e parimeve realiste dhe paraqitjen e formave te reja moralizuese. Tani ndjenjat pikpamjet e shkrimtarit afrohen me ndjenjat e personazhit gje qe shpien drejt monologut te brendshem.

Kete faze e perfaqeson : fytyrat me te njohura te letersis boterore si : L.Tolstoj, F.Dostojevski etj.

burimi: *http://shqypnia.info/realizmi-ne-letersine-evropiane/*

----------

